# Revealing serial numbers to prospective Kijiji purchasers.



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

I've always been somewhat leery of people who email from a Kijiji ad asking for the serial number, especially when it comes to Gibson Les Pauls, the last thing I want is my serial number ending up being stamped into a copy. Tonight I had a gentleman whose only concern was the serial number, not the condition of the guitar etc. I confirmed that the serial number did indeed indicate that it was genuine. It's a '97 Les Paul Studio double cut (24 fret). I also told him to call L&M where I brought it in to have the frets leveled and dressed and where they told me that the pickups were original and that it looked like the wiring had never been touched. Ok disclosure, he said that the nitro lifting from the headstock made him think it was a cheap decal job on an asian copy. Boy I can't tell you how that got my blood boiling, but I stuck to my guns and refused to give him the serial number but DID extend an invitation for him to come and see the guitar (and bring any knowledgable friends he had along) and they could pull the covers off if they wanted and give it a good going over. Am I being too over protective ...it just burned my a$$ that I was accused of being secretive and that maybe I had something to hide.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I wouldn't have thought of the serial number thing being used to on a copy. But still would not have given the number out.

I would have done the same as you, invited him to look it over and run the serial number at that time


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

This is one of those,"I can see both sides of the issue" scenarios.
If I was interested in buying a guitar (LP especially) on kijji,I would request the serial number myself .
If I had an LP to sell ,I'd be leery of releasing the # ,I think the most likely scam is the guitar could conceivably be reported as stolen.


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

The stolen scenario I know about, a friend was selling an SG and three months later the person he sold it to was contacted by the police and gave up my friend's info. He had pawned the guitar and the shop heard back from the police after they had submitted the serial number. Somewhere along the line, whether it was the fella I knew advertising it and showing it or this second person....someone had seen the guitar and obtained the serial number and submitted a fake bill of sale to an insurance company along with a stolen goods claim.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

To me, it seems like he is more interested in detective work than the guitar. One interested in the guitar might request that you meet him with it at L&M instead of being adamant about knowing the serial number. It just seems odd that he is fixated on the serial # rather than seeing/touching/playing the guitar.

If the pots have the Gibson logo stamped into them like many do, I would open the control cavity and take a picture of the guts making sure I got nice clear Gibson logo(s) in the shot to put in my ad.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

I've phoned about a few guitars I've seen on Kijiji and have asked for the serial numbers every time. I want to make sure the number matches the sellers description before I drive an hour or more to look at it. Usually its not a problem but a couple times I was told no. I can see their point but it is info that I think should be turned over to a possible buyer.


----------



## corbo (Sep 14, 2012)

you can walk into any guitar shop and get a serial #, the whole notion that some one is knocking off fakes and sourcing serial # from Kijij is a bit silly.
I asked for serial # for the reason of knowing year and run , as it has happened more then once that a guitar is being sold as a specific year when it is another.
not to mention the Gibson historic serials could be confused as an older guitar to the unknowing. every cheap gibson fake has completely wrong serial #'s any way
there seems to be no regard to even copy a genuine serial # and judging by the # of fake les pauls on kijij " , I don't blame people for asking 
the fake stolen guitar scenario which is plausible , one again could walk into any long and mcquade and get several serial #'s from the used guitars for sale and pull the same 
scam, if you are willing to file a fake stolen report what difference does it make if it is a private individual or a private seller


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

_________________


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If someone wants to steal a serial number, all they have to do is go on the web and look them up or go to your local Gibson retailer and get one. It's not a big deal.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Depending on the guitar in question, I've often asked for serial numbers from potential Craigslist and Kijiji sellers. Most of the time I'm just trying to trace country of origin or even just making sure the number fits into that brand's scheme of assigning SN's. It's pretty simple.

The response I get ranges from fairly prompt, polite accommodation to gnarly remarks about it being a silly thing to ask for. People are funny. Sometimes I think someone's giving me grief because they've been burned by someone recently, or they're just having a bad day and I am the unfortunate, unintended target of their irritation. Best to shrug the shoulders and move on.

It's been awhile since I've been on a buying spree, but maybe half the time I've requested numbers. It's just one of a series of fairly standard questions I ask of sellers as I prepare to pull the trigger. Some sellers have more patience than others; some buyers are more finnicky than others. There's always going to be a certain amount of friction in these transactions.


----------



## jtienhaara (Dec 4, 2013)

I always ask for serial numbers when I'm buying, and I always post a watermarked photo of the serial # when I'm selling.

Half the time kijiji ads don't even list a model # or show photos of the headstock, so the simplest way to figure out not only year but also model is by asking the seller for the serial #.

Playing a guitar for 5 minutes at someone else's house, usually unplugged, doesn't even give me a good idea about whether I will like it, let alone what its resale value will be if I don't bond with it. Serial # is part of the information people use to decide whether a guitar is worth the investment.

That said, I would never respond to someone who accused me of selling a fake. At best I might tell the buyer to **** off.

Good luck with the sale DrHook,

Johann


----------



## Stonehead (Nov 12, 2013)

I've sold many Gibby through kijiji and have given out the serial numbers upon request. I've never had cause for concern because my guitar is the _*real*_ deal. Have to agree with other comment that it seems a bit silly and over cautious.


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

Good feedback guys, thanks very much...I've probably been very overprotective which comes from years of eBay dealings and ripoffs. I do like the idea of a watermarked photo...something I'll incorporate and have just uploaded to Kijiji.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

My personal preference when buying expensive guitars is through a store like L&M. That way, I have a paper trail and it's in their system. If requested to give a serial, I'll go ahead and do it. If someone decides to scam me, I have L&M's record in their computers as proof that the guitar wasn't stolen.


----------

